# Fehler bei Battlefield Heroes



## zuogolpon (24. August 2009)

Ich habe nichts derartiges gefunden, also hab ich mir gedacht, das Forum hier passt.

Also:
Vor einigen Wochen hab ich mal aus Spaß BF Heroes gezogen, allerdings von der PCGH DVD. Das ging dann nicht, das heißt er konnte nach Acc erstellung und Char-Erstellung nicht starten, bzw. patchen.
Could not download patch info file.

Also war das mit BF Heroes nichts.
Da aber jetzt einige Kumpels davon erzählen wollt ich auch mal schauen wie das Spiel ist und denen zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. 

Allerdings blieb der Fehler diesmal aus, stattdessen lässt sich das Spiel nach der Deinstallation vor ein paar Wochen nicht mehr installieren.
Egal was ich mache oder welchen Tipps ich folge, es kommt immer bei Play Now auf der Seite oder bei dem PCGH DVD Setup:
Could not find build.

Ich denke, dass der Rechner meint das Spiel ist Installiert und er soll patchen. Ist es aber nicht und langsam raufe ich mir hier die Haare.

Kennt sich irgendeiner mit sowas aus und kann mir einen Tipp geben?
PS: Ich hab Win7

MfG
Z


----------

